
I Hate Manager READMEs – Camille Fournier - wpietri
https://medium.com/@skamille/i-hate-manager-readmes-20a0dd9a70d0
======
wpietri
I knew that the trend for Manager READMEs bothered me, but this really helped
me to nail down why. When I'm wearing a manager hat, I see it as my job to
serve the people who work for me. But READMEs are a one-way communication
medium. They send the message, "It's your job to pay attention to me, the
manager. You must learn and conform to my quirks." I think that's exactly the
wrong message for a new employee.

This post is written by the author of The Manager's Path, which I also
recommend: [https://www.amazon.com/Managers-Path-Leaders-Navigating-
Grow...](https://www.amazon.com/Managers-Path-Leaders-Navigating-
Growth/dp/1491973897)

